# New Italian verb conjugator



## mkellogg

Hi everyone,

Please help me test the new Italian verb conjugator.  I'm certain that there are plenty of mistakes to be found (typos, bad automatic conjugation,  mistaken assumptions, etc.).

Feel free to either follow the link on the verb conjugator page to the Contact Us form or respond here in this thread for any corrections that you have.

Thanks!
Mike


----------



## Nunty

Bravissimo!

I am delighted that there is an Italian verb conjugator, and I will certainly make good use of it. I just hope there are not _too_ many mistakes, because I am not the one to notice them.


----------



## Grekh

hey this is awesome!! Finalmente podré checar también en este foro los verbos italianos !!


----------



## mkellogg

Thanks to everyone who has sent me corrections and suggestions so far.

Could somebody look through the list of verbs conjugated like dormire?  There are probably still a few stray "-isc verbs" that should be in finire's list.


----------



## lsp

Thanks, again, Mike. Every new addition here is one less bookmark elsewhere I have to keep track of.


----------



## Hockey13

So much for VERBIX! Thanks, Mike.


----------



## Genesee

Fantastico!

What a great resource, thanks for your work on this!  I will be using it quite a bit -- and I'll post if I come across anything needing attention.


----------



## Oregon cyclist

First, kudos and thanks.  This is a fantastic feature. 

There is an odd variation in behavior of the conjugator depending on how it is reached.  Suppose I search first for "salutare", and then from the definition page click on "conjugator" --- in this case I get the conjugations of "salutare" with a note that it is conjugated like "amare".  If instead I begin by searching for "saluterò", reach the page for "salutare", and then click on "conjugator", I get the conjugations for "amare"  (not transformed to the conjugations for salutare).  It would be nice if the actual conjugations of a verb, rather than conjugations of its model, were always displayed regardless of the path one takes.


----------



## TrentinaNE

I'd never noticed that because I never click on the conjugator link. Instead, I click on the double arrow next to the verb. 


> Principal Translations/Traduzioni principali:salutare ⇒(generale)vgreet


This will always take you to a conjugation of the verb itself.  The same happens if you click on "Full conjugation" next to the infinitive.


> As a verb:
> 'saluterò': 1st Person singular future indicative of the verb 'salutare' Full conjugation


Elisabetta


----------



## mkellogg

Thanks cyclist,

Yes, you get sent to the main page for the Italian verb conjugator, which is the conjugation of amare.  Let me see what I can do to change it if the word typed in is a conjugation of a verb.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

How wonderful, Mike, to have an Italian conjugator! I'll surely make use of it.

Ti ringrazio!


----------

